# Explorer stürzt beim Systemstart ab



## D1Ck3n (1. Mai 2013)

*Explorer stürzt beim Systemstart ab*

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Windows Explorer: Wenn ich mein System starte sind meine Taskleiste und alle Fenster mit meiner Maus nicht mehr bedienbar, das komische ist, dass ich aber alles noch mit meiner Tastatur steuern kann. Erst, wenn ich den "explorer.exe"-Prozess kille und neu starte kann ich wieder mit meiner Maus agieren.

Kennt jemand das Problem?

Mein System:
Betriebssystem: Win 7 x64 SP1

Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1090T Processor (6 CPUs), ~3.2GHz
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-M720-US3
Memory 6144MB DDR2-RAM
Video Card NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560
Keyboard Logitech G15
Mouse Logitech G5
Harddrive: Samsung SSD 128GB

Gruß
D!Ck3n


----------



## Herbboy (1. Mai 2013)

Sind alle Treiber aktuell? Nutzt Du Maus/Tastatur-Software? Wenn ja, dann lass die mal weg. Hast Du denn irgendwas am PC neulich verändert? Wie lange lief der vorher einwandfrei?


hab auch in den anderen Thread was gepostet, aber was Du hier schreibst deutet darauf hin, dass das andere Problem eher hiermit zu tun hat.


----------



## D1Ck3n (1. Mai 2013)

Die Treiber sind alle aktuell und ich benutze nur die Logitech Software für meine G15, meine G5 Maus brauch keine Software. Das ist vor knapp 2 Wochen das erste mal aufgetreten als ich BF3 gezockt habe und das Spiel abgeschmiert ist. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass es an BF3 liegt, da ich das System auch neu aufgesetzt habe und der Fehler danach nicht behoben wurde.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Mai 2013)

Hast Du denn irgendwelche Programme, die du aktiv hast und die schuld sein könnten? 


Mach doch mal folgendes: Start, in das Eingabefeld links unten dann eingeben

msconfig

und Enter drücken. Da öffnet sich ein Fenster, wo Du bei "Systemstart" viele Programme siehst, die beim Start von Windows geladen werden. Hak mal die Programme ab, die du nicht unbedingt wirklich SOFORT bei Start von Windows brauchst und bei denen du auch erkennst, wofür die da sind, zB auch so nen Kram wie "Updatecheck" von Programmen oder eben auch die Logitechsoftware. All das kannst Du auch noch nachträglich starten, falls Du es dann doch brauchst.

Wenn windows dann problemlos startet ohne den Fehler, dann ist eines der weggekreuzten Programme schuld. Du kannst ja dann immer einzeln mal eines der Programme ankreuzen und den PC Neustarten - wenn es dann plkötzlich wieder passiert, weißt Du, dass es das zuletzt reaktivierte Programm schuld war.


----------



## D1Ck3n (1. Mai 2013)

ich habe schon alle Programme aus dem Systemstart geschnissen, aber trotzdem kommt der Fehler


----------



## Herbboy (1. Mai 2013)

Dann weiß ich auch nichts mehr - hattest Du denn die Festplatte komplett formatiert, bevor Du Windows neu installiert hast? Wenn nein, dann waren da vl noch Konfigurationsreste, die vom alten Windows übernommen wurden.

Was mir noch einfällt: boote mal ohne Tastatur, ob es dann geht. Und für die Maus mal nen anderen USB-Port. Und kannst Du Dir vlt ne andere Maus zum Testen besorgen? 


VLt musst du ansonsten nochmal neu installieren, und dann achtest Du mal drauf, ab wann das Problem auftritt: erstmal nur LAN-Treiber draufmachen (falls es welche gibt), dann erstmal windowsupdates ziehen solange, bis bei der manuellen Suche keine neuen mehr angezeigt werden, dann erstmal nur Chipsatz-Treiber, dann Sound und am Ende Grafiktreiber - und bei jedem Schritt natürlich PC Neustarten. vlt kriegst Du dann raus, was es vlt Schuld ist.

Ein Hardwaredefekt ist aber sehr unwahrscheinlich, da würde nicht ausgerechnet eine bestimmte Windows-Funktion drunter leiden...


----------



## D1Ck3n (1. Mai 2013)

Das habe ich alles ausprobiert, aber leider hat nichts geholfen 

Mir ist aber aufgefallen, dass nach der neuinstallation noch alles ging, aber als ich die windows updates installiert habe (SP1) kam das Problem wieder


----------



## Herbboy (1. Mai 2013)

Gibt es noch weitere neuere Updates? Hattest Du denn VOR den Updates schon andere Treiber installiert? Wenn ja, dann eben mal umgekehrt machen: erst Updates, und erst wenn es wirklich keine neuen Updates mehr gibt die Treiber drauf.


----------



## D1Ck3n (1. Mai 2013)

Ein paar Updates muss ich noch installieren und vorher habe ich keine Treiber installiert


----------



## Herbboy (1. Mai 2013)

Dann installier mal die updates, manchmal ist auch ein Fehler im Update 1, der durch ein neuere Update behoben wird.


----------



## D1Ck3n (1. Mai 2013)

Ich habe nun alle Updates installiert, aber der Fehler kommt immernoch...ich verzweifel hier gerade


----------



## Herbboy (1. Mai 2013)

ich wüsst auch nix mehr... andere Maus hast du aber probiert? und anderen USB-Port?


----------



## D1Ck3n (1. Mai 2013)

ja das habe ich :/

Wenn ich strg + alt + entf drücke kann ich ja wieder alles einigermaßen auswählen :/


----------



## Herbboy (2. Mai 2013)

Ist denn da irgendein Programm vlt zu sehen, was nicht mehr reagiert im Taskmanager?


----------



## MisterSmith (2. Mai 2013)

Ich würde mal alle Windows-Updates deinstallieren, kann man über die Datenträgerbereinigung machen, dann siehst du ja ob es an einem der Updates lag.


----------



## D1Ck3n (2. Mai 2013)

Ich habe die Lösung gefunden: Meine G5 Gaming Maus ist defekt und meine Testmaus, die ich zur Überprüfung genommen habe war auch defekt, die Dritte hat mir gezeigt, dass meine Mäuse defekt waren...(ihr dürft mich einmal virtuell schlagen -.- )

Trotzdem danke für deine Mühe!

Gruß
D!Ck3n


----------



## Herbboy (2. Mai 2013)

War zwar auch meine Vermutung, dass es mit Maus oder deren Software zu tun hat, aber wenn gleich zwei Mäuse defekt ist, wird man da natürlich irregeführt bei der Überprüfung     gut, dass du noch ne dritte Maus testen konntest


----------

